# X11 keyboard map is messed up



## cogline (Jun 28, 2009)

I started GIMP the other day to find that the keyboard map (only while using GIMP) was messed up. (Q=-, W='=', E=delete) None of the keys display the character or function they usually do. This isn't a caps lock or num lock thing.. all keys are messed up, some don't do anything. I eventually realized this was an X11 problem, as the keys have the same problem in xterm. I have been using GIMP for over a year on this same machine (MacBook, 10.5). There was a possible recent update to X11 (I now have 2.1.6), so I'm not sure if that's the problem. There are no obvious preference adjustments in the menus of X11 and I'm unable to type any commands in xterm (y'know, cuz my keyboard is messed up) even if I did know what to type.. which I don't.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

p.s. - kind of odd that anything non-ms is still considered to be 'alternative'? 

Thanks, all.


----------



## SK3T (Jun 28, 2009)

try disabling your previous keyboard software because they both might be interfereing with eachother both counteracting commands .... im no expert on any other operating system other than windows xp and even in that area im no xpert but i do have a rough idea on occouring problems i have seen in the past .


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Open the preferences of Terminal and make sure that there isn't any Keyboard settings to make the keys do that, or it's not in Strict VT-100 keypad behavior.


----------



## cogline (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.. SK3T, I'm not sure what you mean by disabling the keyboard software. I'm pretty familiar with xp, but I can't think of what the equivalent would be on a mac. I couldn't find it in system preferences.. and I wouldn't think I'd have to disable the keyboard for everything else just so X11 could take over, because it doesn't manage everything, only windows for applications that run on top of it. 

sinclair, the X11 preferences have 'Follow system keyboard layout', and 'Enable key equivalents under X11'. Only the latter has always been checked. I've tried changing these and no luck. I don't see any options for Strict VT-100.

Thanks anyway, if you think of anything else lmk.. I'll keep digging.


----------



## KieranMullen (Jul 6, 2009)

I have run into this exact problem today. It seems to be something recent? (It's been a few days since I last invoked an X11 app). I haven't had a problem with X11 in the past. Please let me know if you find out anything!


----------



## KieranMullen (Jul 6, 2009)

I found a fix (for me) from the MacRumors site. If you remove/rename the file

/usr/X11/share/X11/xkb

which apparently sets keyboard preferences, it might fix your problem.


----------



## cogline (Jun 28, 2009)

fantastic!! I have been working on my xp machine because I couldn't find a fix. Thanks!


----------

